# Can anybody show me 2009 bianchi FG lite complete bike?



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

I searched all the google, yahoo, roadbikereview, weightweenies pages but i couldn't find 2009 Bianchi FG lite complete bike. Has anybody seen it once? Please attach pictures to show it to my wife. I have to get her permission to get one. heehee..


----------

